# Georgia Members - Children's Christmas Parade



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Bumping up for the daytime folks to see.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This sounds great, would love to see 100 Goldens walking in the parade. 

AGA is a fantastic GR Rescue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for the GA members


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks! I'm all signed up for this, and meeting some MAF Lifetime Study Participants we're friends with to walk with them. I can't wait to see over 100 Goldens all walking together!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

That sounds wonderful. I'd love to do that if our boy was older. Maybe next year! Cooper would have loved it. :-(


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> That sounds wonderful. I'd love to do that if our boy was older. Maybe next year! Cooper would have loved it. :-(


I do know one person who is walking with their new puppy - but carrying him. 

I hope to do it next year too!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

rabernet said:


> I do know one person who is walking with their new puppy - but carrying him.
> 
> I hope to do it next year too!


If we were going to have him by then I might but he's still at Puppy K.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Attn: GA Members-



> Bring your Golden Retriever and march with Adopt a Golden Atlanta in the Children's Christmas Parade on Saturday morning, December 5.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the bumps. We decided Tuesday that we are NOT going to walk in the parade this year. I think given Noah's struggle with impulse control (not his fault, partially age, partially needing more training), the non-ability for me to remove him from the parade if I need to during the parade route, and unable to effectively manage stress levels (by not having a clean way to exit the parade if we need to), that I needed to advocate for him and pull ourselves from the parade. 

I think with a year more of training, plus maturity, we will re-assess and try again next year. They were very understanding, my friends not so much, trying to convince me to stay, but I knew in my heart that forcing him to walk in a single file line (they will have 6 lines of goldens) for a mile, and he's not ready mentally to do that for that distance, was a disservice to him, and I would be failing him as the person he trusts to protect him if I made him do that. 

I know it's going to be amazing to see though, unfortunately, we're not in that television market, and I can't find anywhere they will be streaming the parade.


----------

